# Bed-A-Beast Is To Messy, Help?!



## michelle52988 (Feb 2, 2010)

as of right now, I am using bed a beast substrate, I love it..but it is WAY to messy! it is to messy to prepare, and it also leaves my babies (2 sulcatas and a russian) WAY to dirty!! What other substrate is good, and less messy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 2, 2010)

I totally agree with you, so I switched to cypress mulch and I like it so much better...You can pay a lot for it at Petco or get it cheaper at the big box stores like Lowe's...


----------



## michelle52988 (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you, I think i was told about that before. but had forgot all about it ,about how much does it cost at lowes?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 2, 2010)

michelle52988 said:


> thank you, I think i was told about that before. but had forgot all about it ,about how much does it cost at lowes?



I don't know as I don't have a Lowe's here...sorry. I think at Home Depot it's about $12 for a big bag...but they don't always have it...


----------



## chadk (Feb 2, 2010)

You don't need to have it all over. And it is always messiest after being installed. Also, it should be mixed with something. I like mixing with organic soil. After it get's watered and walked on, it is not as messy. And I don't keep it around the water and food. I use slate and tile and only use the deep substrate in the hide area where they sleep, dig, nap, etc.


----------



## michelle52988 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you chad.. I have some remodeling to do.. Hehe


----------



## Sudhira (Feb 2, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I totally agree with you, so I switched to cypress mulch and I like it so much better...You can pay a lot for it at Petco or get it cheaper at the big box stores like Lowe's...



None of my "big box" stores have cypress mulch. I even checked Medford Oregon's store ( we have a small home in Grants Pass ), and the web page indicated none was available...

Where in Calif are you all finding it for so affordable??

Many Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 2, 2010)

Cypress mulch isn't readily available on the west coast. We have to buy little bags at the pet stores under the brands Zoo-Med - Forest floor, Jungle Bed, etc. Its way more expensive than the big bags from Lowes, but we can't get it here. So you probably can't in Oregon either.


----------



## debilyn (Apr 10, 2010)

michelle52988 said:


> as of right now, I am using bed a beast substrate, I love it..but it is WAY to messy! it is to messy to prepare, and it also leaves my babies (2 sulcatas and a russian) WAY to dirty!! What other substrate is good, and less messy?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 10, 2010)

Sudhira said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you, so I switched to cypress mulch and I like it so much better...You can pay a lot for it at Petco or get it cheaper at the big box stores like Lowe's...
> ...



I live in Corvallis Oregon not Calif... I also have trouble getting decent substrate at a reasonable cost


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in southern CA and I've been using this stuff for a couple of years now. Works great for me.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13520.html


----------



## Itort (Apr 11, 2010)

What type of garden mulch is available on west coast ? What do they sell for plants that require a neutral or more alkilid soil ?


----------



## Crazybirds (Apr 11, 2010)

My Lowe's here in PA got cypress mulch 3 cubic feet for $3.78!!! I bought the Cypress from my sister in laws pet shop and she did help me out but I got 1/2 of what this bag carries and I paid $30.00! Yvonne...I thought CA had everything


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Debilyn:

Your post didn't come through. Please try again, as we're interested in what you had to say. And...





to the forum!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 11, 2010)

At first when I moved here 4 years ago I couldn't find the fine grade orchid bark that I always have used. So I bought a product that looked like what I normally used. But it turns out it had pine in it and it blinded a young Sulcata that I was raising. So I started my hunt again and I called and drove to small hardware stores that always said...oh yes we carry fine grade orchid bark without pine but there was always something wrong with it. I put in many miles driving around trying to find a decent substrate. The closest Lowes is 50 miles away and didn't have anything I was familiar with. So over the past 4 years either my sister ordered and sent me substrate or I drove to Fresno and loaded up my car with substrate. It's been a real pain in the ***...

I wish I knew a company that would send me cypress mulch without charging an arm and a leg for shipping a big bag...


----------



## moswen (Apr 12, 2010)

michelle52988 said:


> thank you, I think i was told about that before. but had forgot all about it ,about how much does it cost at lowes?




i just bought a HUGE bag of cypress mulch at lowe's for $7.



maggie3fan said:


> I wish I knew a company that would send me cypress mulch without charging an arm and a leg for shipping a big bag...



sorry maggie, you've probably already thought of this, but i would think since lowe's stores actually carry it that you could probably order it at your lowe's and they'd ship it to your store without charging you shipping? tom posted some substrate that my local lowe's doesn't carry and i was going to ask them if they would send it to mine, but i never did get around to it and now i'm leaving tomorrow... but i really feel like they would? maybe not...


----------

